# Wer kennt meine Fische



## Rauchhaus (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich habe vor einem Jahr meinen Teich erneuert. Er war total zugewachsen. Nun sieht er wieder gut aus.  Ich sah plötzlich 2 Fische (sind sonst keine drin)
Die Fische sind ca. 6 cm lang, der Rücken ist bläulich und die Unterseite richtig orange. Ich habe schon überall geschaut, aber keiner kennt solche Fische. 

Wer kann mir sagen wie die heißen und wie groß die werden.

Freue mich über eine Antwort


----------



## Frank (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Hallo Rauchhaus,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club.* 

könnte es sich um diese Fische (klick hier) handeln?

Dann sind es Blauorfen.


----------



## jochen (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Hi Rauchhaus,

oder ein Stichling... 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/glossary.php?do=listglossary/page-2&c=3&ltr=S

ein Bild wäre sehr hilfreich...


----------



## Rauchhaus (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Hallo Jochen und Frank,

die Blauorfen sehen anders aus, aber danke für die schnelle Nachricht.  Ich habe leider kein Bild, mein Foto taugt nichts. 
Die Fische sind richtig geteielt halb blau und halb orange. Die buddeln immer im Sand und beschützen diese Stelle. Wenn __ Molche in die Nähe kommen, vertreiben die Fische die Eindringlinge.

Ich versuch mal ein Foto zu machen. 
Gruß Rauchhaus


----------



## Harald (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Hallo Rauchhaus,
ich würde ja bei Fischen, die ein solches Revierverhalten an den Tag legen, immer auf __ Sonnenbarsche tippen, allerdings passt eine farbliche Beschreibung überhaupt nicht dazu.
Bitterlinge können auch eine leichte Blaufärbung, allerdings gibt es an denen nichts oranges. Ein Revierverhalten legen die gegenüber ihren Artgenossen an den Tag, wenn sie eine Muschel verteidigen (zumindestens beobachte ich entsprechendes bei mir im Teich).
Könnte es denn sein, dass jemand bei Dir Fische aus einem Aquarium im Teich geparkt hat?


----------



## midnite (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Hallo,
wie wärs mit Elritze

Nur Rückenblau passt nicht


----------



## Armin (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Ahoi Harald,

die Beschreibung passt doch auf __ Sonnenbarsche. Oben balu unten orange.

http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&q=sonnenbarsch&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

Gruß Armin


----------



## alexander1 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

ja Sonnenbarsch tippe ich auch mal.Aber ein foto wäre echt hilfreich


----------



## Rauchhaus (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Hallo an alle !!!!!!

Herzlichen Dank, an die nette Aufnahme und Beantwortung meiner Frage: 

Also ein __ Barsch hat eine andere Körperform. Die Stichling - Form kommt gut hin, die kenne ich aber.
Die Fische waren im letzten Jahr ca. 1 cm groß, die kann keiner reingesetzt haben. Ich hoffe das mit dem Foto ihat geklappt, und man kann was erkennen.

Heute hat der Fisch  versucht eine Wurzel von der __ Wasserpest abzubeißen, ist aber nicht gelungen. Ein anderes Wurzelstück hat er im Boden verankert.
Der baut sich ein Haus:muede 

Gruß an alle 

Rauchhaus


----------



## Grubi (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Hi

Ich würde auch auf __ Stichlinge wetten ....

Es gibt mehr als nur 2 Arten mit 3 oder 9 Stacheln : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stichlinge die Männchen gibt es in verschiedensten Hochzeitskleidern....

Je nach Herkunft können sich die Fische so stark voneinander unterscheiden das man sie nicht gleich für Stichlinge hält.

Hausbau (Nest) deutet aber ganz klar auf Stichlinge hin ....

Bin auf ein Bild gespannt.

Gruss Grubi


----------



## jochen (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Hi,

nicht nur der Hausbau... (Nest durch Sekret und alles was aus dem Teich an Baumaterial zusammenkommt)...

sondern auch die Verteitigung eines Revieres, so wie die Beschreibung lässt darauf schließen, das es __ Stichlinge sein könnten.


----------



## Rauchhaus (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Hallo liebe Rätselfreunde 

ich glaube langsam auch, daß es sich um einen Stichling handelt.
So vom Verhalten und der Form.  Ich hoffe das Bild ist gut genug.
vor allem es hat überhaupt geklappt.

Gruß Rauchhaus


----------



## teich-freak (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

das ist ein stichling


----------



## Rauchhaus (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Dank, danke, danke!!!!!!
Jonas,

nun ist es klar, kein Wunderfisch, nur ein Stichling. ist er den wenigstens besonders schön?

Und kann er im Teich bleiben? Oder sind meine __ Molche in Gefahr?

Gruß Rauchhaus


----------



## Plätscher (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*



> Und kann er im Teich bleiben? Oder sind meine __ Molche in Gefahr?



Hallo Rauchhaus,

deine Molche sind wohl nicht in Gefahr, aber wenn es ein Pärchen ist, dann hast du in 2 - 3 Jahren massig __ Stichlinge. Gib  mal Stichling in die Suche ein und entscheide dann ob du sie willst.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Rauchhaus (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Hallo Plätscher,

danke für den Tipp. Ich haben einen Stichling gleich gefangen und in einem nahe gelegenen Bach ausgesetzt. Der andere Stichling ist nicht so leicht zu fangen.

Meine __ Frösche und die __ Molche sind sehr interessant, aber so kleine Fische die nichts kaputtmachen, währen schon nett. Einwenig bin ich traurig, daß der rote Blitz nicht mehr durch den Teich saust. Eigendlich mag ich alle Tiere.

Heute ist eine __ Wildente mit 8 Kücken (gerade geschlüpft) in meinen Teich geflüchtet, mein Hund ist wasserscheu, und die Katze auch. 

Übrigens Dein Teich ist super 

Gruß 
Rauchhaus


----------



## Findling (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Hallo,

*Wie oft muss man eigentlich noch darauf hinweisen, dass grundsätzlich keine Teichfische in freie Gewässer ausgesetzt werden dürfen?*

Verständnislosen Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Frank (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Hallo,

@ Manfred
weil es eben immer Leute geben wird, die so etwas *nicht wissen*.
Da sollte man sich weder mit einem verständnislosen Gruß verabschieden, noch "aufbrausend", sondern eher aufklärend drauf antworten.  

@ Rauchhaus
stimmen deine Profilangaben?

So schön und niedlich die __ Enten mit ihren Küken sind, versuche sie so schnell wie möglich sie zu vertreiben.
Die Gefahr, das sich die Wasserqualität durch die neuen Gäste erheblich verschlechtert ist sehr groß.


----------



## AxelU (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Hallo Manfred,

ist das eine gestzliches Verbot oder ein Verbot der Vernunft?

Was spräche dagegen, einen Stichling, __ Gründling, __ Elritze o. ä., der ja hier sowieso in der Natur überall vorkommt, auch wieder dahin zurück zu bringen? Manchen Gewässern könnte man ja damit durchaus Gutes tun.

Soviel ich weiß, setzen doch auch Angelvereine solche Fische in Ihren Teichen und Seen aus.

Das soll jetzt keine Kritik an Deinen Äußerungen sein, bitte nicht falsch verstehen!!

Axel


----------



## Christine (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Hallo Axel,

das ist u.a. hier geregelt: 
http://dejure.org/gesetze/NatSchG/44.html

Es gibt aber auch noch zahlreiche Regelgungen auf Landes- und Kreisebene.

Außerdem: __ Elritze ist nicht gleich Elritze. Manches, was im Teich unter diesem Namen schwimmt, hat nichts mit dem bei uns heimischen Fisch zu tun. Das gleiche gilt für die gerne als Biotopfische verkauften Bitterlinge. Meistens doch kleine Asiaten und keine Europäer. Die Liste ist lang. Und wie soll das der Laie unterscheiden?

Und kann der Laie erkennen, ob ein Gewässer geeignet ist? 

Verurteilt er die ausgesetzten Tiere vielleicht zu einem qualvollen Tod, weil es nicht paßt. 

Oder zerstört er die natürliche Flora und Fauna, weil er Freßfeinde einbringt, die dort vorher nicht angesiedelt waren und auch keine natürliche Widersacher haben? 

Deshalb ist meiner Meinung nach generell "Nein" erst einmal die richtige Antwort.

Weitere Infos siehe auch hier: http://www.floraweb.de/neoflora/recht.html


----------



## AxelU (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Hallo Christine,

so hatte ich mir das (im Nachhinein) auch überlegt. Das Problem besteht nicht grundsätzlich im Aussetzen, sondern dass dabei in eine riesen Gefahr besteht, das falsche Tier (oder Pflanze) an die falsche Stelle zu setzten. Also z. B. eine Horde gefräßiger und vermehrungwütiger __ Stichlinge in einen Teich, der bisher keine Fische aber seltene Amphibien enthält. Oder z. B. meine Goldelritzen, die gar keine Elritzen sind, sondern amerikanische Dickkopf Kärpflinge, die hier nichts verloren haben. Krasses Beispiel sind bestimmt auch die vielen Katzenwelse, die immer wieder im Handel zu sehen sind. Ich glaube schon, dass die meisten davon irgendwann Ausstzungskandidaten sind und dann so manches Kleingewässer leer fressen.

Eine Idee wäre ja vielleicht, sich an den örtlichen Angelverein zu wenden und zu fragen, ob die ein Gewässer hätten, in dem Gründlinge, Elritzen, Schleien , Rotfedern usw. passen würden und mit denen zusammen die Fische auszusetzen. Dann ist es vermutlich auch legal. Die haben vielleicht auch einen übervölkerten See, in dem sie gerne einen oder mehrere Katzenwelse hätten. Schmecken tun die ja (glaube ich) verdammt gut.

Mir wurde hier z. B. von einem Händler (!!) empfohlen, überzählige Fische in einem bekannte Naherholungsteich (Bensberg, Sahler Mühle) auszusetzen. Das würden viele so machen und der ganze Teich wäre daher sowie voller Exoten. 

Mein Fachhändler will sie nicht zurück nehmen, auch kostenlos nicht. Er hat Angst, die wären krank und würden dann die teuren Kois seiner Kunden anstecken. Er nimmt nur Fische von Großhhändlern, denen er vertraut und die daher top gesund sind. Vermutlich schwimen deswegen bei ihm auch ab und zu tote Fische in den Verkaufströgen. Die waren einfach zu "top gesund". 

Im Baumarkt nimmt man hingegen alles, was noch lebt und ein bisschen schwimmt, wenn es nichts kostet. Aber so ein bisschen Skrupel hätte ich beim Baumarkt schon.

Außer dem Baumarkt bleibt für überzählige Fische dann nur das Töten.

Ich werde es dann doch mal im Anzeigenmarkt versuchen. Ich habe die Fische nicht gekauft, um sie hinterher zu killen. Ein bisschen Verantwortung habe ich mit dem Kauf ja doch übernommen.

Axel


----------



## Christine (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Hallo Axel,

da bist Du in Denkweise und Handlungsweise auf jeden Fall auf dem richtigen Weg  

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du bald nette Pflegeeltern für Deine Fische findest und hoffe, dass der eine oder andere Leser, der vor dem gleichen Problem steht, sich "ein Scheibchen an Dir abschneidet".


----------



## Findling (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Hallo Axel,

sowohl gesetzlich verboten als auch aus der Vernunft heraus. Bestes Beispiel ist die gebietsweise Ausrottung des einheimischen Edelkrebses durch  amerikanische Krebse welche die Erreger der für die hiesigen Krebsarten tötlichen Krebspest verbreiten ohne selbst daran zu erkranken.

Christine hat da schon zwei interessante Links angeführt. Danke dafür 

Aber das Ganze geht noch etwas weiter. Selbst Angelvereine dürfen in ihre Gewässer (wenn überhaupt) nur dann "gebietsfremde" Fische einsetzen, wenn es sich um geschlossene Teichanlagen handelt. Wenn das Vereinsgewässer aber ein bestimmter Streckenabschnitt von Flüssen oder auch Bachläufen ist muss jeder Neu- oder Nachbesatz vorher genehmigt werden. Bei uns in Rheinland-Pflalz geht das so weit, dass ein Angler, der einen untermaßigen Fisch fängt, diesen sogar exakt an der Fangstelle wieder ins Gewässer zurücksetzen muss. 

(FÜr die Nichtangler zu "untermaßig": für fast alle Fischarten gibt es bestimmte Mindesgrößen (das sogenannte  Maß) die der Fisch erreichen muss, damit er überhaupt geangelt werden darf. Sie liegen in der Regel zwischen 15 und 50 cm.  Diese Maße richten sich nach der durchschnittlichen Größe der jeweiligen Art bei Eintritt der Geschlechtsreife. Damit soll sichergestellt werden, dass jeder Fisch mindestens 1 x ablaichen kann, ehe er den Weg in die Bratpfanne oder den Kochtopf antritt. Ausnahmen werden von Jahr zu Jahr ggf. für Fischarten gemacht, die in den jeweiligen Gewässern überhand nehmen. Das wird dann bei Erwerb des Erlaubnisscheines bekanntgegeben. Da der Angler nur bedingt beeinflussen kann, wie groß der Beutefisch ist, der an seinen Haken geht, müssen alle Fische, die das Maß nicht erreichen besonders schonend vom Haken gelöst und vorsichtig wieder ins Wasser zurückgesetzt werden. Zuwiderhandlungen sind als Ordnungswidrigkeit mit Bußgeld belegt.)

So, das war jetzt mal ein kleiner Exkurs in Sachen Angelrecht 

Axel, wenn du noch weitere Infos brauchst melde dich bitte, dann versuche ich später mal die entsprechenden Gesetze zu finden.

@ Frank

akzeptiert! 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Rauchhaus (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Hallo Manfred,

da habe ich ja ein großen Fehler gemach 
als ich den Stichling in den Bach setzte!! Ich hatte mir nicht überlegt, dass es nicht gut ist wenn ein Tier aus einem geschlossenen Biotop evtl. krank sein kann. Ich denke die __ Stichlinge sind von dort einst gekommen ( durch __ Enten)
das hatte ich vor Jahren schon einmal. Plötzlich war der ganze Teich voller Fische. In dem Bach sind Stichlinge, darum hoffe ich , das es nicht so schlimm ist. Aber das passiert mir nicht noch einmal 

Mein Teich wird durch einen Binsenfilter gereinigt, und ist zur Zeit sehr Klar.
Die mini - __ Molche fühlen sich sehr wohl.

Ach ja, die Entenmutter war nur ganz kurz auf dem Teich, ich weiß wie schädlich der Kot für das Wasser ist. War aber sehr süß, diese kleinen Knäule!

Hallo Frank----------------------------------------------
was könnte nicht richtig an meinem Profil sein ? Oder fehlt etwas ? 

Jonas, Jürgen, Axel, und Cristine, 

danke für Eure Beiträge 

Alles sehr interessant, schön so viele Naturfreunde zu treffen und dazu lernen.

Gruß  Elisa (Rauchhaus)


----------



## Frank (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Hallo Elisa,



> was könnte nicht richtig an meinem Profil sein ? Oder fehlt etwas ?



Es muss ja nicht falsch sein ... aber dann müsstest du Steilwände haben, die direkt auf 1,60 m runtergehen.
Wenn du Sumpf- und Flachwasserzonen hast, wirst du nicht mehr auf 64.000 Liter kommen.


----------



## Rauchhaus (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt meine Fische*

Danke Frank,
klar, aber wie soll ich das berechnem. Der Teich ist auf ca. 1/4  auf 1,60 Tiefe
Dann könnte 16000l hinkommen?
Gruß Elisa


----------

